# All Mario Kart 7 Characters Revealed



## Fillfall (Oct 31, 2011)

Mario
Luigi
Peach
Toad
Yoshi
Koopa Troopa
Bowser
Donkey Kong
Daisy
Wario
Shy Guy
Rosalina
Lakitu
Metal Mario
Wiggler
Honey Queen
Sources: http://mynintendonews.com/2011/10/30/nintendo-3ds-awesome-new-mario-kart-7-characters-revealed/
http://www.mariowiki.com/Mario_Kart_7#Confirmed_Characters (click on the names (in the link) of the characters to see pics of some of them)

Kinda disappointed about the queen bee, but I think it's because of a battle themed course with bees and some cool instruments (google it, or ask me)
Discuss


----------



## Yokie (Oct 31, 2011)

No Cackletta or Fawful? Damn... Maybe next time...


----------



## .IE. (Oct 31, 2011)

Even though I haven't really played a Mario Kart game _yet_, I was hoping they were to put Hammer Bro. as a driver. ;(

Also, is that all? Isn't there going to be something with unlocking characters like in Mario Kart Wii?


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 31, 2011)

Where's Dry Bones and Waluigi?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting that they included galaxy-specific characters that don't really appear in other mario games.


----------



## Fillfall (Oct 31, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Even though I haven't really played a Mario Kart game _yet_, I was hoping they were to put Hammer Bro. as a driver. ;(
> 
> Also, is that all? Isn't there going to be something with unlocking characters like in Mario Kart Wii?


I think you will be able to unlock characters as I don't think the hole roster will be there from the start. Also
kinda sad that they removed Waluigi, Diddy Kong and some more.


----------



## .IE. (Oct 31, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I think you will be able to unlock characters as I don't think the hole roster will be there from the start. Also
> kinda sad that they removed Waluigi, Diddy Kong and some more.



I think it's kinda strange how they didn't confirm Waluigi.....wasn't he in one of the trailers? (I'm probably wrong about that, though)

EDIT: There's the Waluigi Pinball Course shown in the new trailer...strange...


----------



## Fillfall (Oct 31, 2011)

.IE. said:


> I think it's kinda strange how they didn't confirm Waluigi.....wasn't he in one of the trailers? (I'm probably wrong about that, though)
> 
> EDIT: There's the Waluigi Pinball Course shown in the new trailer...strange...


Isn't that stage (with edited versions) in every game?

Also for those interested, here is 2 pictures of the course that "comes" with the queen bee.


----------



## .IE. (Oct 31, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Isn't that stage (with edited versions) in every game?
> 
> Also for those interested, here is 2 pictures of the course that "comes" with the queen bee.



I'd have to check; but that's probably right; I'm still kinda disappointed with those being all of the confirmed characters so far, but, oh well. I'll probably play as Shy Guy or something. Too bad there's no Hammer Bro. I'd play him all the time. :O (like in MP8)

Also, that second picture says Music Park if you read it upside down. (just dosen't have the M in music)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Are they calling it markio kart 7 officially?  or mario kart 3ds?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2011)

Mario Kart 7
Also, that does seem like a small amount of characters, even for a 3Ds game. For something supposedly more powerful/as powerful/slightly less powerful than the Gamecube, that's not a lot of characters. hopefully there will be some unlockables.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 1, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Mario Kart 7
> Also, that does seem like a small amount of characters, even for a 3Ds game. For something supposedly more powerful/as powerful/slightly less powerful than the Gamecube, that's not a lot of characters. hopefully there will be some unlockables.


I totally agree as Mario Kart DS had 12 characters and to say Mario Kart 7 looks so far like it'll only have 3 more characters, it seems quite bad.

I sure do hope that Nintendo adds at LEAST 20 characters, if not more.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 1, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I totally agree as Mario Kart DS had 12 characters and to say Mario Kart 7 looks so far like it'll only have 3 more characters, it seems quite bad.
> 
> I sure do hope that Nintendo adds at LEAST 20 characters, if not more.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 1, 2011)

Guys...

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/324499/2-new-mario-kart-7-characters-revealed/

"The reveals come from the latest issue of Nintendo Power, in which the magazine suggests that there are still even more new racer reveals in the pipeline."

It says that even more characters are to be in the game... we're just going to have to wait and see.  I'm hoping for Waluigi, Dry Bones, and, my personal favorites: Funky Kong and Dry Bowser.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 1, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> Guys...
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/324499/2-new-mario-kart-7-characters-revealed/
> 
> ...


Mario Kart 7 would be my 2nd favourite game this year if it had as many characters as it has courses.


----------



## Yokie (Nov 1, 2011)

AVGanondorf said:


> I'm hoping for Waluigi, Dry Bones, and, my personal favorites: Funky Kong and Dry Bowser.


 Oh god, not Funky Kong! D:
All my nightmares playing Wi-Fi on Mario Kart Wii are returning to me!


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 1, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Oh god, not Funky Kong! D:
> All my nightmares playing Wi-Fi on Mario Kart Wii are returning to me!


Funky Kong is really not a bad character, he's just an overused character.  Just like Captain Falcon in Smash Bros, because everyone like a dude-bro... Ganondorf is a lot better if you ask me.  

...oh no.  I get the feeling I just bad-mouthed the best character in Smash Bros... according to most people.  It's just my opinion.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 1, 2011)

Yay Wiggler! Wish Dry Bones was back though.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Nov 1, 2011)

Dream Roster... 

Mario
Luigi
Peach
Daisy
Toad
Yoshi
Birdo
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong
Funky Kong
Wario
Waluigi
Koopa Troopa
Dry Bones
Bowser
Bowser Jr.
Dry Bowser
Rosalina
Petey Piranha
King Boo
Wiggler
Shy Guy
Lakitu
Metal Mario
Honey Queen
Hammer Bro
Mii


----------



## Fontana (Nov 2, 2011)

DLC was announced for the 3DS, hopefully some characters will be avaliable by that method. If there's no Waluigi, I shall rage.


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't even know if I'm getting this game yet, and even still, the characters don't bother me; Yoshi, Toad, Peach, and Rosalina are all I care about and considering they're all there, I'm happy, I'll probably get it after a price drop.


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 2, 2011)

mai waifu

she is in <3


----------



## .IE. (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a possible idea: for anyone who likes her, why not add Toadette?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 4, 2011)

Add dry bones they must + Toadette.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/amkj/character/index.html
Click on the characters to see in game pictures of them.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/amkj/character/index.html
> Click on the characters to see in game pictures of them.


+Footage of Flower and Banana cup. Banana cup is filled with retro stages and flower cup has a lot of new ones (including the music stage I mentioned before). 
Video links down there because I can't remember how to put them in the post. 
Flower Cup
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PimwfcEwznc

Banana Cup
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oUb4WbkDepk

EDIT: Sorry for double post, but I'm pretty sure that I clicked on edit.


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm...
Nintendo seems to be almost rushing out 3DS titles these days...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 4, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Hmm...
> Nintendo seems to be almost rushing out 3DS titles these days...


That might sound good to some people so they can get their games quick, but I know that rushing a game is ALWAYS a bad thing as if Nintendo took their time on their games, I can believe that the games will be of an excellent standard.


----------



## brewster22 (Nov 4, 2011)

i wish they added funky kong. he was awesome.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 4, 2011)

Queen Bee but no Funky Kong?

bee-itch please.


----------



## StoneZack (Nov 5, 2011)

wiggler?
isn't he a worm?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 10, 2011)

Those aren't all of the characters. It was confirmed in Nintendo Power that there will be more unlockable characters than that. C'mon, Waluigi isn't even on that list!


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 10, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Those aren't all of the characters. It was confirmed in Nintendo Power that there will be more unlockable characters than that. C'mon, Waluigi isn't even on that list!


Sorry for that mistake. After making this mistake I also noticed that one IMDB on the cast list there is people with voices for babies and others.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Sorry for that mistake. After making this mistake I also noticed that one IMDB on the cast list there is people with voices for babies and others.


Lol, don't trust IMBd. Anyone can edit that, so it gets quite a bit of vandalism.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 10, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Lol, don't trust IMBd. Anyone can edit that, so it gets quite a bit of vandalism.


Oh, but yeah, yeah.


----------



## bloop2424 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well even if that is the true list, I am still happy for Donkey Kong


----------

